# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (freedom faction)



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (freedom faction with sexy pictures)*

Here is the very first costume I have ever created and lordy am I proud. 

After about 7 months of collecting materials, don't worry it's not just for Halloween, My masterpiece is finally finished!

My costume is based of a video game series called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and you can learn more about it right here: http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page

The mask is from Russia, the badge is the from Ukraine, the jacket is from Yugoslavia, the boots are from America, the gloves are from Isreal (what?), the pants are from Vietnam, the bag with the tassles is from Germany, the small bag is from Russia as well, and the gun is from China (lol).

TIME FOR SOME PICTURES!




























Feedback and likes are greatly appreciated, also, I have a backpack to go with this but for some reason forgot to wear it while taking the pictures.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

4 hours and not one response


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, but need's some blood!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dude, we are alll crazy-busy! It looks cool! Where the heck do you find stuff like that?? Army-Navy Supply of The World?


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Dude, we are alll crazy-busy! It looks cool! Where the heck do you find stuff like that?? Army-Navy Supply of The World?


Internet baby!

www.armynavydeals.com


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My only thought is: Why the hell did you buy military stuff FROM ANOTHER COUNTRY!? You can buy $1 store work gloves and cut fingers off? I find tons of crazy ass old stuff at army-navy suply supply shop. Buy America's old crap & save that exported money for...something. I dunno if you are trying to be 100% true to how the character looks in the game, or if you would be willing to riff on a theme so to speak. The costume seems to NEED something...either dirty it up or add stuff..details. Wrap your calves in fabric, steampunk up the mask or gun..?? I really like it a lot..it just begs for more eye candy/backstory.

Lookie: http://www.etsy.com/listing/5637457...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

or:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/59313461/steampunk-cyber-gothic-gun-pistol-laser


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> My only thought is: Why the hell did you buy military stuff FROM ANOTHER COUNTRY!? You can buy $1 store work gloves and cut fingers off? I find tons of crazy ass old stuff at army-navy suply supply shop. Buy America's old crap & save that exported money for...something. I dunno if you are trying to be 100% true to how the character looks in the game, or if you would be willing to riff on a theme so to speak. The costume seems to NEED something...either dirty it up or add stuff..details. Wrap your calves in fabric, steampunk up the mask or gun..?? I really like it a lot..it just begs for more eye candy/backstory.
> 
> Lookie: http://www.etsy.com/listing/5637457...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title
> 
> ...


Dirty it up I shall, but that's for the conventions. Why did I order that from all over the place? Try finding it all in one place. And if you think it's missing something it's because the patch and backpack is not on. TRUST ME it looks SOOOOOOO much better with them.

Oh yes and that gaskmask you are showing me is a Finnish model. I have a Russian PDF-5.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok...but that first picture is of you right?

I don't get it....are you planning on blowing away tots?

This is the first time I've really disliked something.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

PrettyGhoul said:


> Ok...but that first picture is of you right?
> 
> I don't get it....are you planning on blowing away tots?
> 
> This is the first time I've really disliked something.












Going to a grown-up party with other grown-ups wearing a costume from a video game with a toy gun.

I don't see why everyone gets all afraid i'll kill someone in this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done - looks like the game to me.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Well done - looks like the game to me.


THANK you.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

STALKER was a really fun game. Costume looks great.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

remylass said:


> STALKER was a really fun game. Costume looks great.


Freedom FTW!


----------

